# Adios TAM - Too Many Bugs



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

One way or another, I've been a TAM viewer/reader/participant for about two and a half years. 

The last couple months have been brutal beginning with the draconian cutoff of everyone. I never could get my old screen name reestablished, so I abandoned it (and my record of postings) and (gasp!) created a new one out of desperation. 

Now the white pages make the site almost impossible to read and post to in a meaningful way. The last straw has been tonight with the page crashing my Firefox browser, and then pushing phishing pages. 

Clean up your act TAM. Not sure what I'll do with all the extra time though...perhaps work on that Nobel Prize in Theoretical Physics.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

tripod said:


> One way or another, I've been a TAM viewer/reader/participant for about two and a half years.
> 
> The last couple months have been brutal beginning with the draconian cutoff of everyone. I never could get my old screen name reestablished, so I abandoned it (and my record of postings) and (gasp!) created a new one out of desperation.
> 
> ...



I'd be happy to proof read your paper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I've got enough material from TAM for a few papers in "Psychology Today" 

The site design is a bit garish but using Chrome has never been an issue for me. Tapatalk as well on Android.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

trying to reset a password now just runs you into a loop that doesn't work.
Chrome on an iphone is hairpulling when veiwing this site


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Chaparral said:


> trying to reset a password now just runs you into a loop that doesn't work.
> Chrome on an iphone is hairpulling when veiwing this site




I am using both chrome and tapatalk on an iphone and together TAM is very functional. 

Are you using the enhanced mobile version within chrome?


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, I can only access the site during the day with Internet Explorer and OP is right on that regard.

Microsoft Edge is no better and add Firefox to the list I guess. The onslaught of phishing ads and page crashes is BRUTAL. Constant freezing and lag too.

I have to reload whatever page I'm on at least 15 times an hour. I literally have my hand on the F5 key when I surf. 

Then I have to stop the page midwayfrom loading, after I see text from peoples posts, and hope whatever given ad at the time that's crashing it doesn't reload. 

I guess I'm just so used to how bad it is. I think I'd be shocked if the site actually functioned properly.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you're doing this from work (bad idea  ) your local it people may be blocking content or ads...which would impact performance...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

john117 said:


> If you're doing this from work (bad idea  ) your local it people may be blocking content or ads...which would impact performance...


I _am_ my local IT people.... Site's still giving me hell. Spent a couple hours this morning hunting for a work-around because when I went to log-in my password wasn't working. But I also couldn't reset it because the stupid pop-up explaining the recent password debacle wouldn't close, making the rest of the site inaccessible.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Bad human machine interface design always wins out... Ouch.

Have you tried the super simple mobile browser site? Or do the whole password reset thru Tapatalk?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

The ad blocker extension uBlock Origin is highly recommended in Chrome. 

About 7 or 8 months ago this sites performance became so bad without the ad blocker it was intolerable.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Add block works. Nothing else seems to.
I'm showing 32 blocked adds for this one page.....


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

I use tapatalk when on my iphone and chrome with ads blocked on the computer. Whatever service is pushing the ads is horrible, so many phishing attacks. With ads blocked the only issue I have is the occasional flickering screen. That is corrected closing that tab and reloading the page in a new one.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Site works fine in Chrome on my work machine (Win7Pro) and my laptop at home (Win10).

I'm the I.T. guy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tripod said:


> One way or another, I've been a TAM viewer/reader/participant for about two and a half years.
> 
> The last couple months have been brutal beginning with the draconian cutoff of everyone. I never could get my old screen name reestablished, so I abandoned it (and my record of postings) and (gasp!) created a new one out of desperation.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a couple of issues not all relating to TAM I think.

What you describe is EXACTLY why I abandoned Firefox! It was great to use for several years and then began to become a buggy mess!

What you describe sounds as if you have an infected computer.

You could try some anti malware programmes. Just google them there are many you can download for free. 

I use Chrome and do NOT see a lot intrusive adverts. One or two a month but I deal with those manually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Whew I'm actually glad to hear this. I thought my "pregnancy brain syndrome " had reached epic proportions and I was no longer capable of functioning on an online forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I've actually switched to Opera... and it was the ads here that drove me there with their built-in ad blocking.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

Firefox? 2005 called....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tripod said:


> The last couple months have been brutal beginning with the draconian cutoff of everyone. I never could get my old screen name reestablished, so I abandoned it (and my record of postings) and (gasp!) created a new one out of desperation.


I've helped quite a few people get back into their old accounts. But this is the first I've heard that you are having an issue.

If you want your old account back, you will need to tell me your old account name so I can get the admins to fix whatever the issue might be.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey gang, 

Thanks for the input above. 
I just want to gather some more info. 
For those of you who are still experiencing these bugs, can you clarify what issues you are specifically running into?
The greater the detail the better it will help our investigation. 

For those of you that are using FireFox, if you try to achieve the same tasks on another browser (Chrome, would be my vote), do you experience the same/similar even different bugs/issues?

Richard.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I've always used FireFox and have never had a problem with it on this site. Can the skin a person uses have a bearing? Seems to me that a lot of these issues started when the site changed over to the new look.


----------



## kingsman (Aug 6, 2016)

LucasJackson said:


> Firefox? 2005 called....


Firefox is THE best browser currently available. (It's all I use unless for business reasons I need to use a different browser due to software incompatibilities). 

In my opinion of course but to say it's dated by 11 years is rather shortsighted at best.

I have no technical issues with this forum website.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kingsman said:


> Firefox is THE best browser currently available. (It's all I use unless for business reasons I need to use a different browser due to software incompatibilities).
> 
> In my opinion of course but to say it's dated by 11 years is rather shortsighted at best.
> 
> I have no technical issues with this forum website.


Firefox is not dated by 11 years. Only 8 years, I think. 

And I used to love it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm running Safari on an iMac, iPad, and iPhone. All running the latest versions of the browser and OS.

When I run Ad Block Pro it usually indicates over 70 ads blocked per page load! It takes a long time to load each page, as I presume the forum host keeps trying to overcome the ad blocker.

When I disable the ad blocker the pages load very quickly. But, I get the dreaded white screen. Today it seems to be the Verizon banner ad which is causing it, or at least that is the ad that displays just before the white screen.

Previously my browsers would totally lock up with some regularity if I wasn't using the ad blocker. Some ad script I presume.

When the ad blocker is running, frequently the cursor is not where the pointer shows on the screen. If I put the cursor on a link, it doesn't open that link. Whatever is 2 or 3 lines higher up is highlighted and if I click, that link is what opens. There is some disconnect between the ad blocker and the coding of this forum.

One of the other forums I visit is also hosted by the same place as this forum, and I have similar problems but not nearly as severe. I've not had these problems with any other site.

To be honest, I've cut down my visits here because of the issues, and have considered just leaving.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I gave up using TAM on my desktop (no browser seem to work well) and almost exclusively use Tapatalk from my iPad with very few hitches. 

Probably for the best as now when I'm mixing my music on Logic Pro X or doing my real work from home, no distractions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Add block works. Nothing else seems to.
> I'm showing 32 blocked adds for this one page.....


Yep, this worked for me too. You can get AdBlock for free, but open yer wallets, cheapos, especially if you've never contributed to TAM. At least you're supporting a young company--which provides freeware for individuals. Only a small fraction of individuals make a contribution. Michael and his team do good work and deserve to get paid.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there an untraceable way to contribute? I can reasonably obfuscate my account, but transferring money is a different thing. 

(yes, someone who really tries can figure out who I am, but it won't happen by accident).



sapientia said:


> Yep, this worked for me too. You can get AdBlock for free, but open yer wallets, cheapos, especially if you've never contributed to TAM. At least you're supporting a young company--which provides freeware for individuals. Only a small fraction of individuals make a contribution. Michael and his team do good work and deserve to get paid.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I am not having any of these problems. I'm using Firefox on Windows 7 with Ad Block Plus.


----------



## kingsman (Aug 6, 2016)

I suspect those having problems are a minority of the members and it's due to viruses and/or malware.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

No malware on my Mac. No problems with any other sites or forums other than one other forum hosted by the same host as TAM. There are scripts or other issues, probably related to ads on this site. I first had to install Ad Blocker because my browser would lock up and I'd have to reboot the whole computer. This never happens with any other site. This past week I'm getting a blank screen a few seconds after the page starts to load if I am not running Ad Blocker. Never had that on any other site ever.

With Ad Blocker it runs crazy slow as the host keeps trying to force ads to my computer, usually around 75 for each page load! But never any problems running Ad Blocker with any other site.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thor said:


> No malware on my Mac. No problems with any other sites or forums other than one other forum hosted by the same host as TAM. There are scripts or other issues, probably related to ads on this site. I first had to install Ad Blocker because my browser would lock up and I'd have to reboot the whole computer. This never happens with any other site. This past week I'm getting a blank screen a few seconds after the page starts to load if I am not running Ad Blocker. Never had that on any other site ever.
> 
> 
> 
> With Ad Blocker it runs crazy slow as the host keeps trying to force ads to my computer, usually around 75 for each page load! But never any problems running Ad Blocker with any other site.




If you really like the site, try becoming a forum supporter for four months for $4.95. Supporters don't get all the ads like non supporters do. It is worth a try to help troubleshoot. I only get about 5 ad blocks per page.

Another option is to use a VPN, which will mask your IP address and stop location specific ads.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

blueinbr said:


> If you really like the site, try becoming a forum supporter for four months for $4.95. Supporters don't get all the ads like non supporters do.


Like Thor, I found this site to be unusable on Firefox and Explorer -- even though I've been a supporter for years. Like others, I was forced to install Ad blocker, which typically blocks 25 to 30 scripts per page on this forum. As far as I can tell from my experience this past year, being a supporter does not save you from the relentless loading of ads.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uptown said:


> Like Thor, I found this site to be unusable on Firefox and Explorer -- even though I've been a supporter for years. Like others, I was forced to install Ad blocker, which typically blocks 25 to 30 scripts per page on this forum. As far as I can tell from my experience this past year, being a supporter does not save you from the relentless loading of ads.


I am using Windows 10, Chrome Version 51.0.2704.103 m and Ad block (Filter set to EasyList, all other fiter options unchecked). I am a supporter. I just did a check and found that Ad blocks stops about 11-12 ads each time I click on a new thread/page. Then I logged out and surfed as a guest. Ad block was stopping about 20 ads per page. Very consistent. 

According to the site, supporters get less ads. I have ad block on now, but I remember seeing ads within the pages, not just on the side column, when I was not logged in with my username.

For me, being a supporter cuts the ads in half. If a person is getting 70 ( @Thor ) or 25-30 ads per page, something else is wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Life without adblocker is a living hell.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

syhoybenden said:


> Life without adblocker is a living hell.


Like a 1000 times.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

When I don't run ad blocker the pages load nice and quickly. The problem is the glitches from the scripts or whatever is in the ads, which in the past have caused my browser to lock up, and in the past few weeks it has given me the white screen after loading a little bit of the page. I always run the latest OS updates and Safari updates, and regularly run a malware detector. As I said in another post, I only have these problems on 2 forums, both run by the same top level host (vBulletin iirc). No other forum or website causes such issues. So I run ad blocker on this and the other forum, but it dramatically slows down loading as the host tries to re-send all those ads.

Typically 70+ hits on discussion pages like this one, about 15 on the subscriptions list page.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thor said:


> When I don't run ad blocker the pages load nice and quickly. The problem is the glitches from the scripts or whatever is in the ads, which in the past have caused my browser to lock up, and in the past few weeks it has given me the white screen after loading a little bit of the page. I always run the latest OS updates and Safari updates, and regularly run a malware detector. As I said in another post, I only have these problems on 2 forums, both run by the same top level host (vBulletin iirc). No other forum or website causes such issues. So I run ad blocker on this and the other forum, but it dramatically slows down loading as the host tries to re-send all those ads.
> 
> Typically 70+ hits on discussion pages like this one, about 15 on the subscriptions list page.


Have you gone into the settings section of Ad Block and deselected all filter lists except for EasyList? Having too many filters selected will slow down the loading.

@Anon Pink just posted on her white page thread that after installing Ad Block (Ipad and Safari) all is well now .

Also, try these. May not help but cannot hurt:

Settings - Privacy - System Services - Location Based iAds - Turn it to off. 

Settings - Privacy - Advertising - Turn on Limit Ad Tracking 

Settings - Privacy - Advertising - Reset Advertising Identifier 

Settings - Safari - Advanced - Website Data - Remove all website data.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank God for Tapatalk!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You can thank all the hackers, crackpots, thieves and sicko's for Our W-Wide Internet woes.

TAM is merely dealing with the balancing problem of whacking/hacking and their Ad-Dollar needs.

That is the problem with life.....modern life is not an exception. The free flow of information and technology fuels the problems.

In the beginning, their were farmers, middleman traders and tradesmen/guildesmen types.

Throughout history, Plunderers and Lazy Stupid Savages would take from the producers.

Standing Armies, Police and Antiviral Software has to [continually adapt re-adapt] to fight off these Nasty Forms of Humanity.

What is the solution? Keep vigilant, don't rollover, educated the young to real danger.....not Global Warming!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would contribute gladly if I could do so anonymously. 

I use Safari on MacBook Air with Ad Block. On average there are 70 -80 ads blocked and the pages take a long time to load. I have no viruses and no problems with other sites. 

There is something about the aggressive advertising on the site that is problematic. It's a very active forum and attracts lots of revenue seekers. 

I think that they may suck the forum dry and kill it if some balance is not found. There should be a way of simplifying the design of the site, less colors, graphics and a cleaner interface.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Is there an untraceable way to contribute? I can reasonably obfuscate my account, but transferring money is a different thing.
> 
> (yes, someone who really tries can figure out who I am, but it won't happen by accident).


To TAM? I never worried about that, for the reason you said. I think I used paypal.

I don't advertise and try not to be too blatant about my identity, that said, I think the only real way stay anonymous on the internet is to not use it. If you connect with even one TAM person IRL, then you have already done far more to disclose your identity than making a payment with paypal.

There are algorithms that can analyze your posts and compare to, say, your gmail email that would allow someone saavy and interested enough to determine your identity. Probably this is only limited today by computational capacity, which could even be narrowed down by keyword searches.

My nickel only, of course. I posted in another thread that Canadian newspapers recently require people to sign up with their real names to comment, verified with other social media accounts, to cut down on e-bullying. It's been effective, and no surprise, it has also greatly reduced the number of comments on these sites.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Have you gone into the settings section of Ad Block and deselected all filter lists except for EasyList? Having too many filters selected will slow down the loading.


I tried that and now it blocks about 5 ads per page load and it loads fast. But what about those other 70+ ads which are no longer being blocked? What's being forced onto my browser and what's being sent back to wherever to track me?


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm using Adblock plus and I see no ads or problems with page loading.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thor said:


> I tried that and now it blocks about 5 ads per page load and it loads fast. But what about those other 70+ ads which are no longer being blocked? What's being forced onto my browser and what's being sent back to wherever to track me?




So is TAM working now? It is possible the same ads were counted multiple times under different filter lists. 

If you are worried about tracking, use a VPN.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

It works in terms of no white screen or browser lock with Ad Blocker running. It does run faster with only the one list enabled. There is no way to know which ads are being killed by which list, and perhaps there is duplication. Dunno.

This is the only forum or other website I visit with such intrusions with ads or with scripting problems. I don't trust the content of what is being pushed to my computer. Would a VPN block the ads coming my way?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

This site includes discussions that should be private. Not illegal, not even immoral, but private.

If someone seriously wants to figure out who I am, they can probably do so, but it will take some work. It would be easy to connect my identity here to other online identities, but not trivial to connect to my real identity. 

OTOH, if the site is hacked, and it has my paypal or credit card information, then it can become public. Also, I don't hide any money from my wife, so if she sees a mysterious payment she might ask. 

If you have an address where I can send cash, I will seriously consider it. 






sapientia said:


> To TAM? I never worried about that, for the reason you said. I think I used paypal.
> 
> I don't advertise and try not to be too blatant about my identity, that said, I think the only real way stay anonymous on the internet is to not use it. If you connect with even one TAM person IRL, then you have already done far more to disclose your identity than making a payment with paypal.
> 
> ...


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

uhtred said:


> If you have an address where I can send cash, I will seriously consider it.


LOL, well I'll leave this to the site admins. Send a PM to Yungster, he's the current forum Boss, I think.

Meantime, this would seem to apply

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/264/200/acb.jpg


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Chrome + Adblock + remove malware = Win


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## estes (Aug 7, 2016)

What's an enhanced view?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think the trick is to assume the site will be hacked, so be sure that they don't have any information that you don't want being public. 



Zanne said:


> The site has already been hacked, thus the reason for the password resets.
> 
> The security breach, issues with ads, and frankly, the current state of the community here all played into my decision to wrap up my time here. It's just not the same place anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it so easy to get temporarily banned here!!? A person got snippy with me and I snipped back - and I"M BANNED? Takes two to tango - and I'm banned for being a name caller. Sheesh....


----------



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I've helped quite a few people get back into their old accounts. But this is the first I've heard that you are having an issue.
> 
> If you want your old account back, you will need to tell me your old account name so I can get the admins to fix whatever the issue might be.


So, I've reset Firefox, cleared caches and histories, loaded Ad Blocker, and looks like the dreaded white page has been vanquished at least on the PC. Still getting it without rhyme or reason on my iPad in Safari. 

Anyhow, I've got some issues that I'll be wanting comment on. I've decided to stick with the current account/screen name--my nickname from college swim team days. The other one was based on my initials and in retrospect offered insufficient anonymity. 

So thanks all for putting up with my techno-whine and offering solutions. 

Cheers


----------

